# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ugasimo svjetla 1.2. izmedju 19,55 i 20,00 sati

## Mukica

> *Pridružimo se globalnoj akiji da svi skupa ugasimo svijetla 01. veljače između 19.55 i 20.00 i da tako sudjelujemo u najvećoj akciji protiv klimatskih promjena sa štednjom energije, koju previše upotrebljavamo.* 
> Dozvolimo planeti Zemlji 5 minuta odmora u mraku. 
> 
> Lijep dan 
> 
> Šaljite dalje svojim prijateljima 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anchie76

Wow.. super  (ne smijem zaboraviti   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## gejsha

Navit cu si sat .. odlicno...  :D

----------


## Riana

kopirala u mejl  :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Moramo uskladiti satove!   :Laughing:  

Nama u kući svaki sat drugačije ide! Morat ću nazvati 95. 8)

----------


## amira

:D uskldila satove i ukucala reminder u mobitel  8)

----------


## Mukica

to je sutra
ne zaboravimo i
pomozimo sami sebi tj. Zemlji malo

svatko od nas moze utjecati
ovo je super prilika

----------


## Janoccka

Nedobog da neko posta sutra u to vrijeme   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Hop... Danas  8)

----------


## bucka

:Smile:

----------


## mamuška

upravo ćubimo u mraku  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bilo nam je divno sa svijećama!  :D

----------


## ivarica

i mi cubili.
a razocarana sam svojim kvartom, svijetlilo ko bozicno drvce

----------


## maria71

> i mi cubili.
> a razocarana sam svojim kvartom, svijetlilo ko bozicno drvce


isto

----------


## meli

Mi ugasili, ali Dugave tek pokoji prozor u mraku :/   :Sad:

----------


## Ena

> Bilo nam je divno sa svijećama!  :D


I nama  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

:Embarassed:  ja zaboravila.

----------


## MamaRibice

u nasem susjedstvu su se ugasila dva prozora. ali se nakon 5 min nisu upalila pa se mozda samo slucajno poklopilo s nasim gasenjem.

nismo palili svijece, trazili smo zvijezde  :Smile:

----------


## Biba

Mi isto ugasili, pa izasli na balkon vidjeti da li su i ostali susjedi, ali na zalost mozda je par prozora bilo u mraku, a veli moja Paula na sav glas:
"Mama, pa susjedi nam su nam totalno nesvjesni!!!"  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A ja tek sada ovo vidim   :Embarassed:

----------


## MGrubi

ne vridi gasiti sviće kad SAD ujedno i najveći zagađivač neće potpisati sporazum iz Kyota niti išta napraviti u cilju smanjenja zagađenja
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
a Katrin im nije bila dovoljno upozorenje

----------

